# Eriocaulon Parkeri



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Cheaper price = less of a hard hit on your wallet if you mess up


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

I have the following Erio. species:
1. Kimberly
2. Cinereum
3. "Mini"
4. Aussie II
5. Japan
6. Matto Grosso
7. Parkeri

All are growing quite well in ADA Amazonia, EI Dosing, *root tabs*, CO2, and med-high light. Not sure of my water parameters at the moment but I'm using straight tap. TDS (if it matters) is probably around 200. I have a few in 100% RO water but it doesn't really make a difference in my experience. 

They have extensive root systems, so root tabs are a must. I don't know what makes a Parkeri easier than any other. The all don't appear to be that hard to keep alive to be honest. I remember being super hesitant to dive into the more expensive Erios because I thought I had to keep my parameters JUST RIGHT. Having now enough experience to probably keep the majority of the Erios alive, I can safely say that I was being overly paranoid. *They're just plants, after all*. The only picky one I've encountered is the Matto Grosso, which may be due to it's huge size.


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

_Eriocaulon parkeri_ (no caps on the P) is nearly always found in fresh and brackish tidal habitats. It's not at all like at the edge of a pond; to survive in a habitat like that, with the varying water levels and all, you have to be tough. As you might surmise, it's pretty tolerant of varying water chemistry too. The first ones we collected - and the stock from which most cultivated specimens now are derived - were collected during low tide from a brackish tidal marsh. Some others are from fresh water tidal areas in VA. All have done quite well. _E. compressum_ isn't from the same habitats, but is also fairly tough (but big!). We've also tested _E. ravenelii_, but that one tends to melt for no apparent reason and looks a lot like _E. parkeri_ anyway.


----------



## Mike Hawk (Mar 9, 2012)

sorry to op for hijacking but, my erio has 2 browning leaves because i did not change the water for 2 weeks. do i trim the leaves or see if they come back?


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

manualfocus said:


> They have extensive root systems, so root tabs are a must.


How about another good question....root tabs? dose by tank volume or are you placing one tab under each plant?


----------



## Mike Hawk (Mar 9, 2012)

james0816 said:


> How about another good question....root tabs? dose by tank volume or are you placing one tab under each plant?


Most root tabs cover a 6x6" area


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

*what kind of root tabs*



Mike Hawk said:


> Most root tabs cover a 6x6" area


What kind of root tabs are we talking about here ??
Any brand or website specific !!


----------

